
Show HN: Commento is a lightweight, privacy-focused alternative to Disqus - adtac
http://adtac.pw:8002/
======
adtac
Github repo:
[https://github.com/adtac/commento](https://github.com/adtac/commento)

So I just released v0.2.0 today. With this release, there's a whole bunch of
new features:

* The entire UI has been overhauled. There's much more room available for the comment text, it's easier on eye, you can follow threads better, and it looks better on mobile.

* You can now collapse and expand threads.

* The comment input textarea automatically expands now.

* Avatar support: the first character in your name is now used to generate a unique avatar for you. Your name is also used to create a unique color for your avatar and thread. (It's all happening on the client-side.)

* Previously, Spectre was used as the CSS framework. While it was initially very useful (and it's still my favorite CSS framework), it had too many elements that I didn't use. I remade the styling from scratch and I think the current style is neater.

With this, the total download is just 9.6 kB (excluding markdown). Meanwhile,
Disqus averages 90 network requests to 22 different domains.

------
adtac
Before you ask: I will be offering a service based on Commento in the near
future (so that you won't have to setup and maintain servers). This will be
for a small monthly fee to offset server costs :)

------
jkarneges
Cool project! After Livefyre's free comments got shut down I've had my eye
open for alternatives.

Cloud version would be very useful for people using static websites.

